# What small vitola would you order?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have never been a fan of small vitolas.
The smallest you would ever catch me with is a Robusto.

Lately, I find my time during the week is much too limited to truly enjoy a cigar all the way through to the nub. I therefore find myself kicking my own butt as I hate wasting a great cigar.

I think I will do something I have never done other than on a box split, and that is to place an order for a box or two of small boogers for quick fixes.

What do you guys think should be number 1 and number 2 of the choices? Any better suggestions are welcome also.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like SCDLH principes when I need a good short smoke. Hard to go wrong with trini reyes and sigI's also.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I like SCDLH principes when I need a good short smoke. Hard to go wrong with trini reyes and sigI's also.


Good point on the Sig I's.
Never considered them due to wanting to try other brands.
I love the Sig VI, IV, Sublimes and Robustos and am sure the I's can't disappoint but figured I would give another brand a shot.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Party Shorts then the Monte 4s.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd say the SLR PC or Trini Reyes, just for something different. Good reviews on them both also.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a few on your list but keep reaching for the PS when I open my humi.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Rascc!


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

You have a huge variety there. First you cannot go wrong because they are all good. What do you reach for 7 times out of 10 when you go for a cuban? I would start there. Then because you have been around these vines and trees for a while I'm sure you can trade for a sampler of the above mentioned cigar goodness. If not and you don't mind trading with a young monkey I can maybe help you sample 3 or 4 on your list before you make a decision.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would get the Trini's b/c I just love the lil curly heads


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Monte IV's are good, cheap, and about the right size for your endeavors. The Monte V is a little too small for my tastes, but still good. Everyone here is going to recommend the Party Shorts though. Never had one, so I cant comment on that - but they are popular among the BOTLs here.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Monte IV's are good, cheap, and about the right size for your endeavors. The Monte V is a little too small for my tastes, but still good. Everyone here is going to recommend the Party Shorts though. Never had one, so I cant comment on that - but they are popular among the BOTLs here.


If my memory serves me right, I think the Parti is the only one I have actually had from the list. I recall doing a box split and actually enjoying them very much.

Just realized, don't know why I left out the Boli PC.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Though I'd personally suggest the Party Short, I'm suprised the Boli PC wasn't included in the poll.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> If my memory serves me right, I think the Parti is the only one I have actually had from the list. I recall doing a box split and actually enjoying them very much.
> 
> Just realized, don't know why I left out the Boli PC.


Haha, exactly what I was thinking.

Oh yah, I'm wondering, exactly how much time does it take for most of you guys to smoke one of the aforementioned small vitolas?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

nem said:


> Though I'd personally suggest the Party Short, I'm suprised the Boli PC wasn't included in the poll.


Funny you should mention that as I just said the same thing.
Don't have a clue why I left it out.
I was rushing I guess.
Quite frankly, never had that one either but have heard the world of it.
Again, I just have never gotten into that vitola so I never tried them.
Good thing is it now gives me something to try.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Along the short smoke lines here is what I would be ordering

RASCC
Monte 5
Parti Short
SCDLH Principe
Boli PC
Monte 4

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Along the short smoke lines here is what I would be ordering
> 
> RASCC
> Monte 5
> ...


Ron,
Things are tight (for a couple of weeks:r )
I am not on a five box Cohiba binge.
Can we freaking narrow your choices down to 2?
Is this your wish list for me to bring to our herf on the 21st?:r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Reyes!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

So far, between the responses and the PMs, boy is the RASCC a favorite. Would have never guessed it, as evidenced by the fact I also forgot to include that one.

I am really tempted by the Trinis as I have the Robusto Extra and the Fundador and love both but I am really trying to do something from a brand that I have not had as much of that is still stellar. The RASCC should be incredible if anything like the SS or the Beli Fino.

Anxiously sitting waiting for more suggestions.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

nem said:


> Haha, exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Oh yah, I'm wondering, exactly how much time does it take for most of you guys to smoke one of the aforementioned small vitolas?


Around an hour for Partagas Shorts, Cuba Divinos.
A little longer for the Partagas mille fleurs and the like.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Around an hour for Partagas Shorts, Cuba Divinos.
> A little longer for the Partagas mille fleurs and the like.


Jon,
That cuts down the list somewhat.
Don't have an hour.
Looking for 30-45 quick puffs.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Jon,
> That cuts down the list somewhat.
> Don't have an hour.
> Looking for 30-45 quick puffs.


Carlos I smoke really slowly. For most the shorts, Boli CJ (not PC), and the Divinos are more like a 30-45 minute smoke.

Have I mentioned that the Diviinos are really, really good?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Party Shorts hands down for me Carlos, classic taste imo...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Carlos I smoke really slowly. For most the shorts, Boli CJ (not PC), and the Divinos are more like a 30-45 minute smoke.
> 
> Have I mentioned that the Diviinos are really, really good?


Didn't think of those either.
AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
Too many choices.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Glad to see the Reyes are doing so well in this poll... My favorite and vote.
I've only tried the Boli PC and the Shorts from that selection though and I like a milder smoke.

Talking slow, I can make a Reyes last 75minutes...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Carlos I smoke really slowly. For most the shorts, Boli CJ (not PC), and the Divinos are more like a 30-45 minute smoke.
> 
> Have I mentioned that the Diviinos are really, really good?


Just ordered me a box of divinos, so my mind may cange soon (or in about 3 years with ageing lol)


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

From my limited experience I would say - if fresh then go with the Trini Reyes but if you could some how find the Party Shorts with at least a year and a half age , then go with the Party shorts . I voted for the Trini Reyes .


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Fonseca KDT? Anybody? I really like em. As if you needed another option. O yea Fonseca Delicias as well.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

all cept the mill flur


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Fonseca KDT? Anybody? I really like em. As if you needed another option. O yea Fonseca Delicias as well.


Love 'em. Add another one to the list just to put Carlos into brainlock.

Smoking one right now, in fact.... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM....


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

The SLR PCs are very underrated! They are very reasonably priced, full flavored and extremely well balanced. All the cigars listed are very good but the SLR PC stands a touch above the rest, at least in my opinion! A great little cigar.

Johnny


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Around an hour for Partagas Shorts, Cuba Divinos.
> A little longer for the Partagas mille fleurs and the like.


Around an hour for the Party Short? Wow. It is a struggle for me to even spend 40 minutes smoking it, it's normally a ~30 minute smoke for me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

j6ppc said:


> Have I mentioned that the Diviinos are really, really good?


:tpd: Forgot about the divinos! Great short smoke.

Have you narrowed it down yet Carlos? :r


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I LOVE the Reyes. The Shorts are also great, depending on what I'm in the mood for. 
I haven't had any but I have heard great things about the Por Larranaga pcs. Might be worth looking for.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Being still "green" around here and doing some reading...........



LasciviousXXX said:


> *Monte Joyitas*- Another small cigar packs punch stick. Very small, but oh so scrumptious.


From MRN

Montecristo Joyitas

"Ages extremely well. Needs at least 10 yearsof aging to reveal its real potential, although 3 years of aging would already be enough to result in an outstanding smoke"

Have had a Divino.......loved it
Have had a Fonseca Delicas......loved it


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

These are not my favorite but they are excellant

Por Larranaga Panatellas and very cheap around 5x38

I dont think I have a favorite....I like to smoke differant profiles differant days


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Rascc!


I gotta go with Jeff on this one.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SLR PC by a *MILE*.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> SLR PC by a *MILE*.


Have'nt tried both the SLR / JL, as for the rest of the list probably the Reyes.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Ihave not had all the smokes listed but judging by your stated likes I wentwith the Shorts. they are a small 40 min smoke that has the character noneof others seem tohave for me. the rassc is a fine smoke as well but the short is a small cigar that smokes like a larger one. IMHO.

T


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I know this wasn't on your list but I would highly recommend the Diplo #4. I love those. Threw that in just to make it more confusing for you.


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

Of those listed I prefer the Shorts and the Reyes. My other go to small vitola is the Siglo I.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I like SCDLH principes when I need a good short smoke. Hard to go wrong with trini reyes and sigI's also.


:tpd:

I voted for the Reyes, but the SCdlH El Principe's weren't on the list.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

It boiled down to economics.
The big careless spender in me has been temporarily slowed down by the wife.
Promised her to keep it the new arrivals down for a while ("a while" usually means about two weeks for me)

Ran across a great promo that I could not pass up.
Two boxes of the third biggest vote getter (Monte 4) on their way to me.

I think after I have kept it low key for "a while", will need to catch up on the other top vote getters.

Thanks to all for the feedback.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Carlos I smoke really slowly. For most the shorts, Boli CJ (not PC), and the Divinos are more like a 30-45 minute smoke.
> 
> Have I mentioned that the Diviinos are really, really good?


The Boli cj is the choice that I missed on the list and if anyone here has not tried the cj because they think its going to be to much like the pc than your missing out.....this is a fabulous cigar that has a whole differant flavor profile than the pc and its very reasonable if you shop around

truth of the matter though is that you cant go wrong with anything on that list

stick


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Finding a good demi corona that you really like can be an endeavor, but a worthwhile one - since there are times they come in handy. For me, the demi coronas are a good smoke coming home from the office. 

Sig I's and Divinos are top 2 for me. It's kind of hard to put these together since they are such different tastes, but once in awhile, those Cuaba's call my name.

Party shorts are just slightly longer, but give them a little while to rest and they are super. Diplo 5's are way to harsh and one-dimensional for me. Petit Punches are sometimes OK, but usually leave me unimpressed. Monte 5's are usually above average.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

allanb3369 said:


> Finding a good demi corona that you really like can be an endeavor, but a worthwhile one - since there are times they come in handy. For me, the demi coronas are a good smoke coming home from the office.
> 
> Sig I's and Divinos are top 2 for me. It's kind of hard to put these together since they are such different tastes, but once in awhile, those Cuaba's call my name.
> 
> Party shorts are just slightly longer, but give them a little while to rest and they are super. Diplo 5's are way to harsh and one-dimensional for me. Petit Punches are sometimes OK, but usually leave me unimpressed. Monte 5's are usually above average.


well like many guys i think that party short is the best in the small vitolas ,but not bad (but very rare to find) the edicion regional cabinet of 50 of superfinos of punch) Very fresch and not fantastic when come on the italian market but after 1 year not bad !!!

Angelo


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> If my memory serves me right, I think the Parti is the only one I have actually had from the list. I recall doing a box split and actually enjoying them very much.
> 
> Just realized, don't know why I left out the Boli PC.


''Listen'' Carlos did't you smoke that Monte #4 I gave you about a month ago at LJ's. I remember you gave me a Partagas series D #4 which was awesome.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I like threads like this because I do not have the experience that a lot of you do and it is good reading.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> ''Listen'' Carlos did't you smoke that Monte #4 I gave you about a month ago at LJ's. I remember you gave me a Partagas series D #4 which was awesome.


Oops!:r 
OK, make that the Parti and the Monte 4.

Mike,
Now for the moral:
Don't allow me to be part of multiple bottles of Diplomatico, after having washed down a bottle of Port, and expect me to have a memory about it.


----------

